# What is with the bathtub in the bedroom?



## Redrosesix (Apr 29, 2009)

This may be common in other US timeshares, which we haven't been looking at, but it seems to be very common in the Orlando timeshares we've been browsing.  Wouldn't it make the bedroom damp?


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you refering to the Jacuzzi tub?  No, it doesn't create a problem since so few people actually use it.  It's ornamental.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 29, 2009)

*Taking Moisture Out Of The Air.*




Redrosesix said:


> Wouldn't it make the bedroom damp?


Not with the air conditioning running at full tilt. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 30, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> Are you refering to the Jacuzzi tub?  No, it doesn't create a problem since so few people actually use it.  It's ornamental.



Yes -- the Jacuzzi tub. LOL.  too Funny!



AwayWeGo said:


> Not with the air conditioning running at full tilt.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



This was even funnier  -- I think you, or somebody on the CPR construction thread, mentioned that they're going to be adding doors to the bathrooms?  Good idea.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the jacuzzi in master bedroom    Get a glass of wine with your DH and bubble bath, candles  and ....

Now at Westin Mission Hills, CA it's big enough for 4 people -- but we stay at the 'two' number


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2009)

When we travelled with my sisters triplets when they were much littler, they used it as a swimming pool/bath.  We just threw all 3 four year olds in the tub at the time.  They thought it was great.

That is a memory for them, but so is the 25 lb, 4 ft high easter bunny I bought them 1 year.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2009)

The insight is that it's not so much a "bath" tub, as it were...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2009)

Many newer homes in CA also have this feature.  We have a master suite with the bedroom opening on to the bathroom and the Jacuzzi tub is out in the open.  The shower and toilet are private.  Nothing is damp in CA, so that's not an issue for us.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2009)

*Soon We Can Lock Ourselves In The Bathroom.*




Redrosesix said:


> I think you, or somebody on the CPR construction thread, mentioned that they're going to be adding doors to the bathrooms?


As I understand it, after unit renovations the potty will be concealed behind closed doors but not the jacuzzi. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess depending on your better half... it makes for bettter viewing than just the plain ol television set!

:rofl:


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 30, 2009)

*What Europe do you mean?*

Back when we first visited Cypress Pointe Resort and were considering buying we asked why the toilets weren't behind doors. "It's a European style" we were told by our salesperson. 

Fast forward a few years and I have been elected to the Board at the resort and one of the first questions I receive is "Why aren't there doors on the Bedroom bath areas?" And guess what - it was from a European owner!  So I asked them - isn't that common in Europe? "Well", they said, "it depemds on which Europe you mean".  Never did find out which one it applies to. 

As part of the planned 2010 unit renovation work at CPR those toilets WILL be getting doors at long last. Along with new granite, cabinets, tile floors and much more. However the roman tub in the "B" side lock off will remain as is in the center of the room as THAT really is an acceptable design and considered very classy.  The hot tub / jacuzzi in the other master bedroom will be behind the new doors. 

Always changes and I hope we don't get complaints now that we're taking at least some of the show behind closed doors.


----------



## Charlie D. (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is too good to let go without a post.  Last Fall Dad, my brother and I went on a golfing trip down South and the first night we spent at a fancy casino south of Memphis that owed my brother a comp.  Well, we shared a room that had a Jacuzzi in the middle and the shower which also opened up to the room had a glass door on it.  I told them I had to take a shower and asked them to try to keep their eyes on the TV.  We had a good laugh over it.  My brother thought it was one of the honeymoon suites and I could see it serving as a pretty good one.

Charlie D.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 30, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> As part of the planned 2010 unit renovation work at CPR those toilets WILL be getting doors at long last. Along with new granite, cabinets, tile floors and much more. However the roman tub in the "B" side lock off will remain as is in the center of the room as THAT really is an acceptable design and considered very classy.  The hot tub / jacuzzi in the other master bedroom will be behind the new doors.
> 
> Always changes and I hope we don't get complaints now that we're taking at least some of the show behind closed doors.



No complaints from me -- I would definitely pay extra for the doors.  With a 3-bdrm at CPR, we would likely be sharing it with the cousins some years, and a little bit of privacy would be very nice.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2009)

*Plenty Of Privacy At Cypress Pointe.*




Redrosesix said:


> With a 3-bdrm at CPR, we would likely be sharing it with the cousins some years, and a little bit of privacy would be very nice.


Should not be a problem. 

The 3BR Cypress Pointe condos all have 3 complete bathrooms. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (May 1, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Should not be a problem.
> 
> The 3BR Cypress Pointe condos all have 3 complete bathrooms.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Good point -- another plus for CPR.


----------



## CMF (May 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> LOVE the jacuzzi in master bedroom    Get a glass of wine with your DH and bubble bath, candles  and ....



 . . .  have your kids run in every three minutes because they need a drink, can't find their marker, someone hit someone else, somebody broke something, someone is not sharing . . . very romantic  

Charles


----------



## sfwilshire (May 1, 2009)

I hate the bath tubs in the bedrooms!

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2009)

*Massanutten Bedroom Jacuzzi.*




sfwilshire said:


> I hate the bath tubs in the bedrooms!


Timeshare designers seem to go for jacuzzi placement in bedrooms even when there's room in the bathroom for the jacuzzi.  

Our large full-kitchen 1BR unit at Woodstone At Massanutten last fall had the jacuzzi in the bedroom, right by the door to the (large) bathroom which was equipped with stand-up shower & dual wash basins. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Cathyb (May 1, 2009)

Charles:  Love your answer.  Just wait 30 years and you will be our age and can enjoy the twosome only


----------



## geekette (May 1, 2009)

Not a fan of it, myself.  I want the bedroom to be a bedroom and the bathroom to be a bathroom.


----------



## gorevs9 (May 1, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> That is a memory for them, but so is the 25 lb, 4 ft high easter bunny I bought them 1 year.



Was that a 25 lb CHOCOLATE  bunny?


----------



## CMF (May 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Charles:  Love your answer.  Just wait 30 years and you will be our age and can enjoy the twosome only



In 30 years it will be MY TURN to annoy the kids! 

Charles


----------



## tombo (May 1, 2009)

If they are going to put any part of the bathroom in the bedroom, I would like it to be the toilet. I would rather watch the TV in the bedroom than read a newspaper and I wouldn't have to walk so far to get to the toilet when I have got to go during the night.:rofl:


----------



## sullco (May 1, 2009)

*No doors on bathrooms*

I was amazed to see this in $600 K beachfront condos in the Dominican Republic.  The master bedrooms had 3/4 walls behind the bed and the entire bathroom was open behind that.  

I never heard the European angle before, but I was not a fan of this arrangement.

Some things should remain a mystery.


----------



## nonutrix (May 1, 2009)

The first time I saw a bathtub in the middle of the bedroom was at Caeser's at South Lake Tahoe.  It was a large, deep, round job - really tacky IMHO.  However my son was about 9 months old at the time and we found that it made a great play pen! :hysterical:  Maybe that's what the Europeans use it for? 

nonutrix


----------



## Cathyb (May 1, 2009)

That was humorous!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 5, 2009)

As my mother used to say " If all your friends (or the europeans) jumped off a bridge does that mean you have to do it to?!"  It was a good question because when I was a kid I really thought that if my friends jumped I had to jump too. Luckily, there weren't any bridges in my neighborhood.  There were rooftops however.


----------



## Sea Six (May 5, 2009)

This thread turned out to be pretty funny!  I just wanted to add that when we use that mystery tub, we add just a little bubble bath ( even though they say DON'T DO IT) and we end up with suds all over the place!!!  Adds to the fun.  I leave an extra tip for the maids when it gets out of control.......

And a nice thank you note for making the towel look like a swan ....


----------



## Lisa P (May 6, 2009)

I guess the big jacuzzi in the MBR "shows well" - makes for easier sales.  Very few of our friends who have them in their home, use them.  They say it takes too long to fill and they dislike having to clean it, whereas a hot tub on the back deck has neither problem (but less privacy, to be sure).  When we're on vacation, I'm not concerned about taking a few extra minutes to fill a jacuzzi and I don't have to clean it afterward!  :whoopie:   We only use the thing occasionally but I do like having it, whether in the bathroom with less risk of a walk-in by traveling companions or in the bedroom with music.


----------



## Sea Six (May 6, 2009)

The thing I like most about an outdoor hot tub is that it has a thermostat.  These bedroom ornaments are either too hot or too cold, and we're always running water into it to adjust the temperature.


----------



## Jennie (May 20, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> I guess depending on your better half... it makes for bettter viewing than just the plain ol television set!
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2009)

Most of the new resorts we own or visit have this arrangement of a tub and sinks in the bedroom. Makes the bedroom look huge!


----------

